# Bene-Bac Plus



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*So I wanted to give Lyla a pro-b and I already have this Bene-Bac Plus on hand. The only problem is that the directions are a little vague. Has anyone ever tried this, or knows how to administer it? I would really like to know so I can hopefully give this to her tonight or tomorrow. Thanks in advance for any and all responses!!!*


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...UlaCHk&usg=AFQjCNH-QhGhiy2a74hZg_2nYbclUe4xNA

Not sure if the above link helps you Kristen


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks, Pete, but unfortunately I already found it, and they have the same instructions as the package itself. But thanks for the quick response!!!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't use that product, do you have the powder ? I use primal defense in the powder form and have always dosed by just a light 
covering over their entire food dishes...


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Unfortunately I have the gel. We can't get the powder around here.*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Has anyone had any experience with the bene-bac gel??? Or anything similar? I really would like to give this to her, but I don't want to OD her on it. Can you OD on pro-b's?*


----------

